# Name change



## Mujician (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi, 
I've been a member for almost a month now - when I joined my name Mujician, got changed by autocorrect to Musician. I sent an email to the admins to request a change of name. Can I please ask how far along this request is? Many thanks, Ben


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 24, 2017)

To the best of my knowledge, it didn't get to the Admin Staff here at MT.  We'll look into it.


----------



## Mujician (Jan 24, 2017)

Thanks


----------

